# Internet Connection breaks regularly

## illusion989

Hi all,

This is my first post. I recently installed gentoo and to get my wireless running, I followed gentoo's wpa_supplicant guide. My internet is running generally ok. However, the internet would stop working for a minute and would then start again. I thought it might be a router issue, but its working fine on windows XP. 

I was wondering that is there any way to debug this? I would be grateful if any one can help me out. Thanks.

regards.

----------

## Hu

Yes, this can be debugged.  Start by comparing the output of ip addr ; ip route for the working and non-working cases.  When the connection fails, check dmesg to see if the kernel has any warnings about losing access to the AP.

----------

## illusion989

Thanks for the reply.

When the internet stops working, there is no ip address or broadcast address. Then as soon as internet starts working, ifconfig shows the appropriate ip address.

I also checked dmesg output. I am using ipw2200 driver and there is no warning. All the messages related to ipw200 are the same in both files. Any other suggestions?

----------

## illusion989

I just did dmesg test again....and when I created the file when the internet was not working, I got the following line in the file...

"NET: Registered protocol family 10

chrome_sandbox (17440): /proc/17438/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/17438/oom_score_adj instead.

eth1: no IPv6 routers present"

I dont understand why it is saying that no router present at one moment, and after half a minute its picks up the ip address.

This problem is not specific to chrome, its also happening in Epiphany.

----------

## Hu

It does not say that no router is present.  It says that no IPv6 router is present.  This means that your router is not serving IPv6 fully.  This is unfortunate, but not relevant to the problem at hand.

Since the interface shows no address during the downtime, it sounds like you are losing your lease.  Which DHCP client are you using?  How long does your lease last?

----------

## illusion989

I am assuming that by lease, you mean how frequently the connection breaks. its very temperamental. Earlier today, it lasted only for a 1 or 2 minutes and came back within 15 secs or so. But, generally I would say 15 mins.

I am using DHCPD.

----------

## illusion989

Here is some more information for you. You can see the frequency with which my eth1 is being disconnected. Its faster than eye blinking  :Smile: . Amazingly, it grants me lease for 259200 seconds, but it does not last that long!!! Why is that so? Do you reckon I need to change ipw2200 parameters? Thanks

Jul 17 20:01:50 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:01:50 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:01:50 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:01:54 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `D-Link'

Jul 17 20:01:54 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: checking for 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:02:00 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.2 for 259200 seconds

Jul 17 20:03:06 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:06 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:06 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:07 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:07 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:07 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:07 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:09 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:09 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:09 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:10 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:10 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:10 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:10 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:14 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `D-Link'

Jul 17 20:03:14 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: checking for 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:19 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.2 for 259200 seconds

Jul 17 20:03:37 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:37 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:37 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:38 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:38 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:38 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:38 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:39 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:39 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:39 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:41 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:41 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:41 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:41 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:45 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `D-Link'

Jul 17 20:03:45 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: checking for 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:47 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:47 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:47 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:48 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:48 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:48 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:48 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:49 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:03:49 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:49 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:03:51 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:03:51 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:03:51 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:03:52 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:03:55 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `D-Link'

Jul 17 20:03:55 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: checking for 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:04:00 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.2 for 259200 seconds

Jul 17 20:05:09 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier lost

Jul 17 20:05:09 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Jul 17 20:05:09 musabbir wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet stop' failed

Jul 17 20:05:10 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: carrier acquired

Jul 17 20:05:10 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:05:10 musabbir wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Jul 17 20:05:10 musabbir wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 --quiet start' failed

Jul 17 20:05:15 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `D-Link'

Jul 17 20:05:15 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: checking for 192.168.1.2

Jul 17 20:05:20 musabbir dhcpcd[12875]: eth1: leased 192.168.1.2 for 259200 seconds

----------

